# Agrresive feral pigeon



## TitanicWreck (Jun 12, 2003)

There is a local area where I like to feed the feral pigeons-There is one large male pigeon who is very aggressive towards the other pigeons- If I drop food, this pigeon will not share, but will attack the other pigeons or chase them off...I always thought pigeons were docile and gentle birds.....
When several sparrows landed to eat, the bully pigeon chased and pecked at the sparrows.
Is such agressive behavior rare for pigeons? For those raising pigeons, do any of your birds act as bullies?

regards

TCS


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

There is always a bully in every loft and in every flock. Just nature. I tend to feel this way..........if you've got a bully and another bird, then the other bird is in trouble, but a bully in the middle of a crowd......well he can't bully them ALL at the same time and even though he is a bully, he has to stop and eat so I wouldn't worry about it. In a loft situation, I can take my bully and lock his little butt up if I have to (and I do sometimes  ) but out in the wild, not much to be done. Just spread the food around. He can only be in one spot at a time.


----------



## alvin (May 10, 2006)

A very wise and quite cute young lady showed me how to feed ferals properly. Don't drop the seed in a pile. Walk along a couple of steps and form a trail. That way every pij gets a chance to feed.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

What I found works is draw 3 or 4 short lines of food with about a pigeon's body width between the rows. That way when the bully does come around (and there's usually always one) the pigoen being bullied can go up to another line and get lost in the tangle of pigeons and still eat in peace. Garye used to be harassed by her hubby until I came up with the "row" idea. Now when he starts on her, she just goes up a row and gets tangled up in the pigeon mass and her hubby gives up and starts eating in the row where she once was. I think they like the row idea because it allows more of them to get food.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Yes, this is all good advice. It is much better to spread the seed out as broadly as you can....this helps prevent them all crowding together trying to get some and usually ensures that every bird will be able to get some food, bullies or not.

Another reason it is better to not have them all crowding together is the fact that if for some reason they get "spooked" and they all try to take off at once, (like they usually do,) some of them could collide with each other and get injured.

Linda


----------



## Feather (Dec 8, 2005)

This site has an aggressive Feral Pigeon, only I don't know where she is at.

Every time I see this post I think that you are talking about her.

I just thought I would peek in here to see if I could find her.

Feather


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Hi Feather....

I certainly hope we hear from her, and I will pray that she is fine.


Meanwhile.....this is some excellent information to add (to link) to the "feeding & safety of ferals" thread, which I will do.


Renee,

You are RIGHT on too about bully's in the loft, that is how I handle it, when some intervention is required.


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

My only bully is my first pigeon, Gonzo, and he will only bully a dove if it's in with him (which they never are). Any baby young enough to squeak, he will try to feed, even if it's on the ground and out of the nest. He does have his definite nesting spot and if anyone else lands there, he will tell them in no uncertain terms who is king of whom. Lately with the heat, everyone in the aviary has been rather grumpy and I've found a few hits with the squirt bottle straightens that right out lol.


----------



## Budd (Jul 20, 2010)

I've seen bully pigeons spend so much time chasing others away from food that they never get to eat.


----------



## Gay Fisherperson (Sep 14, 2021)

Feather said:


> This site has an aggressive Feral Pigeon, only I don't know where she is at.
> 
> Every time I see this post I think that you are talking about her.
> 
> ...


LOL!


----------

